# SPS Software



## Geräte Schlosser (20 Januar 2021)

*SPS Software Einstiegs Orientierung*

Heyho,
ich bin gerade dabei mich in die SPS Technik einzufucksen, bin auf der Mechatronik ebene meiner Meinung nach eigentlich relativ fit.
auf der Software ebene entgegen fällt mir der einstieg etwas schwer.... 

ich habe mich jetzt für die Schneider Hardware entschieden mir stellt sich jezt die fragen:

welche Software eignet sich da um relativ einfache Anwendungen zu schreiben?
(ich bin gelernter Mechatroniker und möchte gerne ältere  Geräte von Relai Steuerung mit einer SPS umrüsten, konkret habe ich jetzt als erstes an ein mobiles Flughafen Förderband mit etwa 6 Funktionen und entsprechend gekoppelten warn Lampen gedacht)

-sind die Programme immer auf einen Hersteller zugschnitten? bzw. gibt es universellere Software?

-ich habe hier auch schon was wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe von Programmiergeräten gelesen, was hat es damit auf sich, ist sowas sinnvoll?


viele grüße in die runde und schon einmal ein herzliches danke für die Hilfe =D


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Januar 2021)

Hallo Schlosser,

zu Deinen Fragen:

ja, die Software ist immer speziell für den Hersteller. Die kannst Du Dir nicht aussuchen (schön wärs...).

Programmiergeräte hatten "früher" mal die speziellen Schnittstellen, die man für die entsprechenden Steuerungen benötigte. Heute sind das in der Regel robuste Laptops für den Baustelleneinsatz. Oft ist dann eben vom Hersteller dann auch die entsprechende Software vorinstalliert.

Mir sind keine aktuellen Steuerungen bekannt, für die Du ein Programmiergerät zwingend benötigst.

Gruß
     Jens


----------



## Frohnius (21 Januar 2021)

Hi,
ich setzte seit ein paar jahren schneider sps (vor allem die m251) ein ...
die software somachine 4.x ist eine zugeschnittene version von codesys 3.xx die du unbedingt benötigst um die sps zu programmieren ...
mit nativ codesys kannst du vll etwas üben aber bekommst keinen zugriff auf die sps ...
ich habe damals für je ca. 500 euro 2 starter kits gekauft ... m251 sps + eine baugruppe + einfaches panel + somachine lizenz ...
normalerweise programmiere ich hier am win10 pc  und habe über gateways zugriff auf alle sps'n ...
für den notfall setze ich das notebook ein wenn vor ort mal etwas erledigt werden muss ...


----------



## Geräte Schlosser (21 Januar 2021)

erstmal vielen dank die beiden antworten haben meine Hemmschwelle aufjedfall um einiges reduziert =D




			
				JSEngineering schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die Software ist immer speziell für den Hersteller. Die kannst Du Dir nicht aussuchen (schön wärs...).




muss ich mir da sorgen bei den unterschiedlichen Steuerungen von einem Hersteller machen (ich weiß noName ist immer kritisch) bzw. gab es da schon Umstellungen von "alt auf neu System" oder ähnliches?



Frohnius schrieb:


> die software somachine 4.x ist eine zugeschnittene version von codesys 3.xx die du unbedingt benötigst um die sps zu programmieren ...
> mit nativ codesys kannst du vll etwas üben aber bekommst keinen zugriff auf die sps ...


wow also die freie software werde ich mir am wochenende ma sofort runterladen und genauer  angucken, danke





Frohnius schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe damals für je ca. 500 euro 2 starter kits gekauft ... m251 sps + eine baugruppe + einfaches panel + somachine lizenz ...
> normalerweise programmiere ich hier am win10 pc und habe über gateways zugriff auf alle sps'n ...
> für den notfall setze ich das notebook ein wenn vor ort mal etwas erledigt werden muss ...


ich muss erlich gesagt sagen von solchen preisen ist man aufgrund des Verdienstes etwas abgeschreckt^^ , ich hatte etwas die Hoffnung das ich das fertige Projekt meinem Werkstatt Leiter aufn tisch hauen kann und man den spaß den über die Firma laufen lassen kann da es einen ja auch weiterqualifizieren würde  tzd würde ich die Sache gerne kosteneffizient hinbekommen was sich allerdings nicht auf Arbeit und Funktion auswirken soll!

würdest du den sagen das sich das gelohnt hat und welche Geräte/Anlagen betreibst du damit? 


von Hersteller Seite aus habe ich schon in Flugzeugschleppern die SR3 gesehen welche mit 200€ verglichen mit der M251 etwas günstiger ist, hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?
(ausfälle habe ich noch nicht erlebt)

weiß jemand ob mit Sicherheitsfunktionen in den Beschreibungen ein "not aus" gemeint ist, bei Fahrzeugen bzw. Arbeitsmaschinen ist es ja immer wichtig das man diese integren kann, man will die UVV ja mit guten gewissen ausstellen
oder kann ich einfach die Spannung Versorgung mit einem Unterbrecher ausstatten ohne das das gerät schaden nimmt?

Grüße


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Januar 2021)

Also grundsätzlich mußt Du immer damit rechnen, dass neue Steuerungen etwas können, was die “alte“ Software nicht unterstützt. Daher sind mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Updates meistens notwendig.


----------



## Geräte Schlosser (21 Januar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich mußt Du immer damit rechnen, dass neue Steuerungen etwas können, was die “alte“ Software nicht unterstützt. Daher sind mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Updates meistens notwendig.


ich habe mir die frage eher andersrum gedacht, wenn ich mir jetzt aktuelle Software zulege, kann es den Problem mit älteren Steuerungen geben?
(das sich die Anschluss stellen geändert haben in den letzten Jahren ist mir bewusst, natürlich brauchte ich die entsprechende Hardware)

die Leistung wird sowie ich das mitbekommen habe ja in speicherbaren Blocks (befehlen) angeben.
ich bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## JSEngineering (21 Januar 2021)

Wenn Du nicht von extrem alten Steuerungen sprichst, ist die Software in der Regel rückwärtskompatibel.
aber das kannst Du ja vor der Anschaffung mit dem Support oder Vertrieb des entsprechenden Herstellers klären.


----------



## Frohnius (22 Januar 2021)

Geräte Schlosser schrieb:


> wow also die freie software werde ich mir am wochenende ma sofort runterladen und genauer  angucken, danke
> 
> ich muss erlich gesagt sagen von solchen preisen ist man aufgrund des Verdienstes etwas abgeschreckt^^ , ich hatte etwas die Hoffnung das ich das fertige Projekt meinem Werkstatt Leiter aufn tisch hauen kann und man den spaß den über die Firma laufen lassen kann da es einen ja auch weiterqualifizieren würde  tzd würde ich die Sache gerne kosteneffizient hinbekommen was sich allerdings nicht auf Arbeit und Funktion auswirken soll!
> 
> ...



also codesys kannst du dir kostenlos runterladen, es ist natürlich auch ohne hardware erst einmal möglich zu simulieren, durch die mit installierte soft-sps.

ich betreibe hier einige sps'n ... und von normaler schrittkettensteuerung bis zu regelkreisen ist eigentlich alles dabei ... auch eine verladesteuerung die aus mehreren silos über schieber, bänder gemenge nach rezept und kundenwunsch verläd ...

entscheidend war für mich damals die bedienbarkeit der software ... von der qualität der hardware werden sich die großen hersteller nicht viel nehmen.
also eigentlich geschmackssache 

die SR3 ist eher vergleichbar mit der SiemensLOGO ... habe ich noch nicht eingesetzt weil ich die software so schlecht fand ...

naja .. und notaus macht sicher nicht die sps stromlos ... sondern wird mit notausschaltggerät realisiert bei dem die sps ein signal erhält und deine software 
entsprechend reagieren muss .. also nichts darf jetzt einfach so (jetzt nur mal als beispiel) wieder anfahren wenn der notaus wieder entriegelt wird ..

eigentlich würde ich dir empfehlen codesys zu versuchen, und dir ein schönes buch zu kaufen 
für den anfang kannst du auch gut mit der demoversion der Siemens LOGO Soft spielen ... 

https://www.amazon.de/Automatisiere...=automatisieren+mit+sps&qid=1611298193&sr=8-1

^^ dieses hier ist nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Nost (24 Januar 2021)

Wenn du es günstig magst und du keine Schmerzen mit KOP hasst nimm eine Schneider Electric TM221. Die Software Machine Expert BASIC ist kostenlos. Die Programmierung erfolgt mit Miniusb Kabel. Durch die Modbus Schnittstellen kannst alle möglichen HMIs drüber setzten. Z.b. Harmonie HMISTO715 .


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (24 Januar 2021)

Geräte Schlosser schrieb:


> erstmal vielen dank die beiden antworten haben meine Hemmschwelle aufjedfall um einiges reduziert =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn mit SR3 das Zelio-System gemeint ist, kann man den Preis auch nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen. Das Zelio-System ist eigentlich ein Pendant zur Logo. 
Und die M 251 schon eine SPS im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## Nost (26 Januar 2021)

Also Zelio Soft ist eine Zeitreise ins letzte Jahrtausend. Ist wie eine Windows 95 3.11 Theme. Funktioniert auch ist aber schon ziemlich altbacken und limitiert. Die TM221 ist Preislich nicht weit weg aber ermöglicht wirkliche Programmierung (wenn man mit KOP klar kommt).


----------



## Frohnius (26 Januar 2021)

Nost schrieb:


> Also Zelio Soft ist eine Zeitreise ins letzte Jahrtausend. Ist wie eine Windows 95 3.11 Theme.




darüber bin ich auch schon erschrocken - furchtbar schlimm die software - .. weshalb ich die harware auch nicht einsetze ....


----------



## BalmungD (22 Februar 2021)

> weiß jemand ob mit Sicherheitsfunktionen in den Beschreibungen ein "not aus" gemeint ist, bei Fahrzeugen bzw. Arbeitsmaschinen ist es ja immer wichtig das man diese integren kann, man will die UVV ja mit guten gewissen ausstellen
> oder kann ich einfach die Spannung Versorgung mit einem Unterbrecher ausstatten ohne das das gerät schaden nimmt?​



Hi also ich bin auch gelernter Mechatroniker und gehe den Weg des SPS´er nun seit knapp 3 Jahren. Daher Hoffe ich doch das ich dir die Frage beantworten kann 

Not-Aus sollte nicht immer auf alle Komponenten wirken und sie Hart ausschalten. Hier musst du Analysieren was Sinn macht.

Beispiel ein Motor sollte über eine Not-Aus Kurve runter geregelt werden und nicht sofort ausgeschalten werden. Geht sonnst zu Lasten des Getriebes.
Bei einem Rolltor willst du ja durch ein Not-Aus auch nicht verhindern das dieses sich nicht mehr verfahren lässt. Hier lässt man in der Regel durch das Not-Aus wenigstens das Öffnen noch zu.
Sicherheitsleisten (SICK als Bsp) sollten nun auch nicht einfach † geschalten werden.
Pneumatische Systeme die durch Saugnäpfe ein Teil halten sollten dennoch weiter beschalten werden damit das Teil nicht nach ein paar Minuten auf einmal runter kracht.

Es macht also Sinn zu Kontrollieren was alles durch ein Not-Aus wirklich ausgeschalten werden soll und was nur in eine Sichere Position gebracht werden muss.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2021)

> Es macht also Sinn zu Kontrollieren was alles durch ein Not-Aus wirklich  ausgeschalten werden soll und was nur in eine Sichere Position gebracht  werden muss.



Stichwort wäre hier wohl: Gefährdungsbeurteilung


----------

